# huge price difference!!!



## prabhu.wali (Nov 8, 2011)

Audio Technica ATH-M50 Studio Monitor Headphones [ATH-M50] - Rs.7,400.00 : Pristine Note, Shop audio, headphones, amplifier, DAC, hifi, mp3, audiophile products online store India 

Audio Technica ATH-M50 Price - Buy Audio Technica ATH-M50 Price in India, Best Prices n Review

holy cow!!thats a good 3.4k of difference!!!


----------



## Vyom (Nov 8, 2011)

It maybe because the 2nd one is an India based site.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Nov 8, 2011)

yh but thats a surprise


----------



## Vyom (Nov 8, 2011)

Well, then go for it, if you think it's a good deal!


----------



## prabhu.wali (Nov 8, 2011)

lol i already own the grado sr325i so that wouldn be necessary andd btw i cant find the buy option


----------



## Vyom (Nov 8, 2011)

You may have to register on naaptol first, before you can buy.
Just "maybe".


----------



## prabhu.wali (Nov 9, 2011)

but m able to see the buy option for other products without registering


----------



## Vyom (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh. 
Looks like it has gone out of stock. Not surprizing, after we take into account the price for which they were selling!


----------



## prabhu.wali (Nov 9, 2011)

yh it was steal


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 10, 2011)

I have mostly not seen the "buy" option at naaptol


----------



## prabhu.wali (Nov 10, 2011)

hmm theres usually one under the stores tab


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 10, 2011)

prabhu.wali said:


> hmm theres usually one under the stores tab



I know, but I've never seen that.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Nov 10, 2011)

may be only registered users can


----------



## Vyom (Nov 10, 2011)

prabhu.wali said:


> may be only registered users can



Already told...


vineet369 said:


> You may have to register on naaptol first, before you can buy.
> Just "maybe".



But, then you said,


prabhu.wali said:


> but m able to see the buy option for other products without registering


----------



## gunnerwholelife (Jan 29, 2012)

Did anyone buy these from the 2nd site ?

Are they legit?
Heard too many fake ATHs are going around on ebay !!


----------

